# Is this yield possible?



## joejoe1990 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys Im going into my third year or growing and Im looking to use Super Lemon Haze this upcoming spring, I read a couple articles and they said that SLH can yield up to 1,200 grams per plant outside. I use massive 20 gallon pots and have my own outside hydroponic system, anyone think 1,200 grams is a unreasonable goal for one plant?


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 5, 2015)

In an outdoor hydro? Nah. You'd have keep everything dialled in perfectly through the whole grow and get them massive. I had a mate get a kilo off a plant here but it was well over 8ft tall!! We do get a shed load of sunshine tho lol

Tell me, how does your outdoor hydro work?


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 5, 2015)

i too am interested in your OD hydro---imo---if you got enough space for the root mass (20 gal might be a bit tight) and grow close enough to the equator for a long enough grow season---you'll bust out 1200 grams---no problem---if you have a short OD season---you always have the option of growing starting indoors and still hit that goal


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2015)

A whole lot depends on your climate.  I could start plants inside and have them a nice size before I put them out, but with the weather where I live, something like that would never happen. We just do not have the wesather.

What have you yielded in prior years in this type of setup?  A breeder saying something is _possible_ and actually have it happen are 2 way different things.  But regardless, I would not expect a huge amount more just by switching strains unless you have been growing something quite substandard.  What did you grow in the 3 years past?  There is no one strain that is going to blow all the others out of the water.


----------



## joejoe1990 (Feb 5, 2015)

What I think im gonna do is mix FoxFarm soil with the soil on my farm and just let them grow out of the ground. I understand the risk of that potentially but what do you guys think?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2015)

If I was you and started planning this early, i would have your native soil tested. You may just to add some nutes to it.. and not have to go the ffof route outside. Just my 2cents.


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 5, 2015)

I still want to know how outdoor hydro works to be honest dude. If I could do hydro outdoors I most definitly would!


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 5, 2015)

:stoned: uhh, is my math right... Did you just ask if it was possible to grow a 2.6 pound yield per plant, in a 20 gallon pot? If that is possible I am definitely doing something wrong.....


----------



## joejoe1990 (Feb 5, 2015)

Guerilla Grow dude.......... You gotta feed the beast!


----------



## gunsmoke (Feb 6, 2015)

I always wondered how much you could get out of a well grown jumbo grizzly. They are not a long season plant. I have no idea about the smoke though or what kind of strain it is. Just that it is supposed to be big.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 6, 2015)

OD hydro is my interest---please share---nice thing about container growing OD is the option to move them around if need be---i too would be looking at larger containers for soil or directly in a 30 gal amended hole in the ground to reach your goal of 3 lbs---don't forget you will also need an 10' ladder to keep a close eye on that monster :headbang2:


----------



## skyhighatrist (Feb 6, 2015)

So Joe, about this outdoor hydro.... do tell us more.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 6, 2015)

joejoe1990 said:


> Guerilla Grow dude.......... You gotta feed the beast!


Even more unrealistic then, not seeing and caring for it daily. I've grown ten footers in 30 gallon totes with daily care, right in my yard, and 3 pounds per plant isn't reasonable expectations. Unless you're talking everything minus the trunk and fan leaves. Then yes. But completely manicured buds, no. Just my opinion....


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 6, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Even more unrealistic then, not seeing and caring for it daily. I've grown ten footers in 30 gallon totes with daily care, right in my yard, and 3 pounds per plant isn't reasonable expectations. Unless you're talking everything minus the trunk and fan leaves. Then yes. But completely manicured buds, no. Just my opinion....



And if you havent seen his plants you should check them out, hard to improove on what he does in a container in his yard.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 9, 2015)

Most I ever pulled was a lil over a pound and that was off a 10 ft plus plant so  I think thats not possible plus slh is a low yeilder in my experience with it taste great tho


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 9, 2015)

Not sure about Hydro, but I have regularly seen 5-7lb OD plants from experienced OD Growers. Strain does make a difference.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, yeah, but a lot of that depends on climate, doesn't it?  No matter what I may or may not do, my climate will never ever product yields like that outdoors.  And Hal, you are talking _very_ experienced growers aren't you?   

And if Kindbud never got much over a pound...well it must be tough.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 9, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Not sure about Hydro, but I have regularly seen 5-7lb OD plants from experienced OD Growers. Strain does make a difference.



Can I guess those would be planted in the ground? Not in containers. Also what strains can pull that if you don't mind me asking. I would also have to assume that's ideal conditions with no bug, mold, pm, etc issues also.


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 10, 2015)

NorCalHal said:


> Not sure about Hydro, but I have regularly seen 5-7lb OD plants from experienced OD Growers. Strain does make a difference.




Bigger yields when planted in the ground verses containers.  

only OD Hydro i was impressed with, was a HUGE DWC using a hot tub.  Cant remember the name though


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 14, 2015)

BenfukD said:


> Bigger yields when planted in the ground verses containers.
> 
> only OD Hydro i was impressed with, was a HUGE DWC using a hot tub.  Cant remember the name though



Nouvellechef? I know he talked about it, cant remeber if he actually did it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Nouvellechef? I know he talked about it, cant remeber if he actually did it.


 
I remember this.  Wouldn't it be fun to try a huge hydro grow in a hot tub.


----------

